
Why is Google peeping over my fence? - sigmaprimus
Ok so Im a little creeped out right now, just saw google has added my back lane to their street view database, the problem is they are looking over my fence into my back yard. I am worried because what I thought was private has now been shared with the world! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;C_Nfay2U0AAX7Sx.jpg
======
jrnichols
"because they can."

------
cryptarch
Google Streetview link?

~~~
sigmaprimus
I don't have a link for you but I found this and many more images of my
neighborhoods back yards by opening Google Earth then dragging the little man
icon onto the lane way behind my house. I understand these are old images but
that worries me even more as who knows how many images are on file and who is
Google selling access to these images before they are made public? Are bylaw
enforcers looking into our back yards? I think there is a reasonable
expectation of privacy, that is being taken away when Google records then
shares images of my fenced back yard taken from such a high viewpoint, sure
the driver of a large truck driving down the lane might have this perspective
but they are not photographing then sharing those photos..or are they?

